# Got 2 issues here NEED HELP ASAP PLZ



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

My friend has two 04 Polaris sportsman 400's. Both of them are give him different issues.

1st) Yellow Sportsman 400 - When you hit the switch to turn 4 wheel drive on, nothing happens. The light will flash that 4 wheel drive is on but his front wheels don't have any power and the front drive shaft is spinning. BUT when he turns his handle bars all the way to the left, his bike stalls out and before it does for a brink second 4 wheel drive kicks in sometimes. Now i tore his cover off today and found just one broken wire coming from the 4 wheel drive switch. I fixed that and it only solved the problem of the bike not stalling out, because the 4 wheel drive still wont kick in. We ran out of time but i still want to cut the protective sleeve off a little higher on both wire runs and see if there are any more broken wires. Does anyone have any suggestions to why this is happening or solutions to how to solve it. If anyone has had the same issue please let me know asap!

2nd) Camo Sportsman 400 - It runs like crap. I removed the cover to his air box and it runs ok, but not perfect. I found the knob for adjusting the idle, but i could not find an air/fuel mixture screw anywhere. He is going to buy a hotter plug tomorrow and see if that will solve the issue, but i think he is having an issue with his air/fuel mix. Any suggestions?

If we can't get the 4x4 switch to work on the yellow quad, we are going to just take the carb from the yellow quad and put it on the camo quad for trucks gone wild in two weeks if all else fails. But he really would like to get both of them running right.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds to me like you are already on the right track for both of them.

Does the 04 engage at the hubs, or at the diff for 4x4? That shaft should spin all the time regardless. It should either engage at the diff, or the hub. The older ones had the magnetic clutch in the hub (my 2000 Xpedition) and thats what activated the front wheels. You might have a wire pulled loose down at the hub, or something in the hub could be messing up. 

Camo, sounds to me like it's just not getting enough air. Too much fuel. Maybe the carbs just need a good cleaning, sounds like the choke could be stuck on, or the floats could be sticking.


----------

